# My personal experience with subliminals



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

I’m guessing most of you have heard of subliminals and probably most likely also think that they are cope. Well, they are *not*. Now before you put “dnrd” just hear me out here. While it may seem like cope at first, it does indeed work believe it or not. I’m first going to start off with the concepts of what a subliminal is.

A subliminal is a hidden message that is taken in at a subconscious level by your mind. So generally, the idea is to make someone adopt a certain idea into their mind. Let’s say you want to be more confident as a bluepiller would recommend. To convince your mind either the message of “I am confident” or “I am feeling confident” hidden either as a flashing message on screen or behind music would make you more confident with enough repetition. This idea can apply to other areas of your mind or any aspect of yourself.

Typically, most subliminals use multiple messages played over each other at once for most effect. Otherwise, it wouldn’t be as effective for both time and results. While it seems to be a placebo, because convincing yourself of an idea is very easy to do (which is in case with mindset subliminals). there is also *PHYSICAL* evidence that it is not and actually works for people also on a physical level.

Now that we have the baseline idea of what a subliminal is we can go over evidence of them working. Most of my examples will be coming from my own experience + reddit and discord.

*I’ll start by showing the results I have gotten using subliminals on a physical level.

2020:

*

^ these are my results from using a face lift subliminal by sapien medicine alongside male beauty by synergy

If you look closely you can see the chin is more square due to my skin tightening as long as improvements in lip area and jaw definition. (My weight did not change from this period of time either)



**



^^^^^

These are my results from using hunter eye subliminals from wabbajack from a timespan of October 2020 to November 2020

As you can see my eye area changed considerably for a month and these photos are in the same room with the same lighting and angle





^^^^^
these are my side profile changes over a span of 7 months

As you can see these changes are major in both maxilla, skull, nose and ramus angle. I used many subliminals over a span of time to conclude the best creators overall were luminalplays, wabbajack subliminlas, and sapien medicine.



^^^^^^

This also another example of side profile change using subliminals over a span of two months with the major changes being nose and chin from what I can see.



these results are images taken from a front angle shot as you can see there is major gains of chin size, skull size, eye hooding, and skull shape. Overall masculinization of my face has occurred in the after photo. Especially my maxilla.

Now I’m going to also mention body results which are recent, and yes I have been gymaxxing very hard but the height growth is hard to disprove really.



the subs I attribute these results too are both gigachad body and extreme height growth by vox masculus (the most blackpill creator I know)


while these are the results I am going to show, you can view my overall ascension on r/subliminals (if you dig deep enough you can find it)

I will also link my amino if yall are interested in that stuff (watch out for the kpop shit on these aminos it will make u wanna rope)

https://aminoapps.com/c/subliminaltalk/page/user/nick/mWa0_J4fnfxNvkV8PY3aMlxwVl1ez4GlZg

https://aminoapps.com/c/subliminal-users/page/user/nick/xgro_6ahofWxp54Yq0PXZgWr4gd3NRGgBn

https://aminoapps.com/c/thesubliminalamino/page/user/cg-nick/1bQz_lkf8fzL8Z5ENMVwm4zb54v1J7R4xG



I also have a few videos detailing my experiences with subliminals further with more photo evidence:







Now I also have good examples of people who have also gotten results using subliminals

Example #1 – discord guys





Example #2 some reddit ppl





























these are examples I have found that back up my argument some here.



Now really what matters is who you pick because many creators are uber shit ngl

For me, I stick with male-focused channels such as vox masuclus or Wabbajack subliminals as my number 1 go to channels

Other effective channels for me that I’ve found are Sapien medicine, luminalplays, and Ulas.



And let’s be honest just listen to them while you aren’t doing anything it’s so low effort and the gains are potentially high for you. That’s all I can really say on the topic.

@moonblunt 
@chadison 
@Migfig


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

I also want to add subliminals only work if it's actually fucking realisitc jfl @ those who think growing a tail will happen or becoming a genie or some stupid shit like that


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 13, 2021)

Where to even begin 

Those changes you notice are so minor that just having different lighting or more sleep or 5 pounds weight loss explains literally all of them

subliminals do work, but only for mental issues and even then mostly to make you focus on goals. So like if you had a goal to study harder and used a subliminal that helps with that, your mind will have “you can study harder” in loop in your subconscious and you will end up studying harder. Some of it is placebo and some of it is science backed

physical changes from subliminals is so unscientific it actually makes bonesmashing and mewing seem like theory from a published work of Albert Einstein. The people using subliminals are teenagers who are easily influenced and believe that they will get taller listening to bad smooth jazz with a guy whispering “you can do it, grow like a big boy” over and over again. Then they’re like whoa I grew without mentioning they’re in puberty and they just grew naturally

look if it makes you feel better keep doing it but if it’s keeping you from doing actually looksmaxxing and you actually want to be more attractive for the love of god stop this madness holy shit


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 13, 2021)

Unless this is a bait thread in which case I took the bait and I salute your dedication to making this thread


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Where to even begin
> 
> Those changes you notice are so minor that just having different lighting or more sleep or 5 pounds weight loss explains literally all of them
> 
> ...


tbh im very happy with my face overall, I'm mostly focused on the mentalmaxxing aspect of my life currently
but good to see a different perspective like this


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> tbh im very happy with my face overall, I'm mostly focused on the mentalmaxxing aspect of my life currently
> but good to see a different perspective like this


Focus on subliminals that are about wellbeing and setting goals and being happy. Tons of studies have shown they do have an effect on mental stability and happiness and productivity. Just don’t take the dumbass leap and think that because positive affirmation helps mental health that it will also make your body morph your bones overnight or even at all over years because a 15 year old is whispering “grow that chad jaw” underneath eurobeat. I’m a skeptical person but I’ve read the subliminal studies for mental health and while it’s not enough on its own it’s absolute worth trying them for that. Just make your own though because most of the ones online are just music without any actual people speaking underneath


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dnrd. It works but its witchcraft.


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Dnrd. It works but its witchcraft.


Yeah theres some fucked people who make stuff 
Thats why you can always make your own


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

T


delphabot said:


> Focus on subliminals that are about wellbeing and setting goals and being happy. Tons of studies have shown they do have an effect on mental stability and happiness and productivity. Just don’t take the dumbass leap and think that because positive affirmation helps mental health that it will also make your body morph your bones overnight or even at all over years because a 15 year old is whispering “grow that chad jaw” underneath eurobeat. I’m a skeptical person but I’ve read the subliminal studies for mental health and while it’s not enough on its own it’s absolute worth trying them for that. Just make your own though because most of the ones online are just music without any actual people speaking underneath


tbh i only use ones from people i have spoken to like vox lol 
But yeah idk i need to set a date where ill fully let go of the face subliminals and body subliminals and just keep the mental ones


----------



## AtlasTH (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> tbh im very happy with my face overall, I'm mostly focused on the mentalmaxxing aspect of my life currently
> but good to see a different perspective like this



Your mental probably will never maxxed if you believe in subliminal, it's easy, if it's actually work it would be main stream already.  Just use Leonardo DiCaprio face subliminal and the rock muscle subliminal. Fucking how retarded people is.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 13, 2021)

Mirin the high effort post.


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2021)

Well I respect you for making this high effort post but I am still doubtful ngl


----------



## ProAcktiv (Aug 13, 2021)

was gonna jfl react you, but you put effort into this so i abstained. But


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 13, 2021)

I really don’t know anymore about this whole subliminal thing. I don’t get how those million aspies comment under those videos that they get some extreme changes but we never see some of them.
There is only one before after which looks reall imo.

Look how one of her irises changed in a brown color and was blue before? Doesn’t look like contacts to me...


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> I’m guessing most of you have heard of subliminals and probably most likely also think that they are cope. Well, they are *not*. Now before you put “dnrd” just hear me out here. While it may seem like cope at first, it does indeed work believe it or not. I’m first going to start off with the concepts of what a subliminal is.
> 
> A subliminal is a hidden message that is taken in at a subconscious level by your mind. So generally, the idea is to make someone adopt a certain idea into their mind. Let’s say you want to be more confident as a bluepiller would recommend. To convince your mind either the message of “I am confident” or “I am feeling confident” hidden either as a flashing message on screen or behind music would make you more confident with enough repetition. This idea can apply to other areas of your mind or any aspect of yourself.
> 
> ...



how much time did you invest into listening to sublimnals


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Aug 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> I really don’t know anymore about this whole subliminal thing. I don’t get how those million aspies comment under those videos that they get some extreme changes but we never see some of them.
> There is only one before after which looks reall imo.
> 
> Look how one of her irises changed in a brown color and was blue before? Doesn’t look like contacts to me...








I changed the lightning a bit and as you can see the pictures were taken with way different lightning.
its also sus how her eyes got mirrored on the pic. They did that shit on purpose and you know why. There is no way subliminals changed her eye color


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 13, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> View attachment 1268859
> 
> I changed the lightning a bit and as you can see the pictures were taken with way different lightning.
> its also sus how her eyes got mirrored on the pic. They did that shit on purpose and you know why. There is no way subliminals changed her eye color


But mirroring her eyes doesn’t change the color. And just look at the video in the last swipe. You can clearly see the difference in color.


----------



## AtlasTH (Aug 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> But mirroring her eyes doesn’t change the color. And just look at the video in the last swipe. You can clearly see the difference in color.





I can Photoshop in 1 minutes to change my eye color and look legit


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> I can Photoshop in 1 minutes to change my eye color and look legit


Sure but I don’t think that a 15 years old girl can photoshop a video


----------



## AtlasTH (Aug 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Sure but I don’t think that a 15 years old girl can photoshop a video


I'm 16.


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 13, 2021)

This is even worst than mewcoping

Keep coping


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 13, 2021)

LMAO, the cope is overwhelming


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 13, 2021)

Well. It might work tbh. I listened to a maxilla subliminal and felt pain in my maxilla. But hair regrowth gave 0 results. So I'm still skeptical


----------



## SixCRY (Aug 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Well. It might work tbh. I listened to a maxilla subliminal and felt pain in my maxilla. But hair regrowth gave 0 results. So I'm still skeptical


yes of course you grew some mm of maxilla using subliminals

No needs for surgery anymore


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 13, 2021)

I went from norwood 6 to norwood 0 with subliminals
@Baldingman1998


----------



## happybread (Aug 13, 2021)

I've been listening to foreskin restoration subliminals but havent notice a change, but have been listening to dick increase subliminals and my dick is harder and more veiny than before subs are legit you just gotta find the right sub makers and not the usual kpop obessessed becky sub maker


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> T
> 
> tbh i only use ones from people i have spoken to like vox lol
> But yeah idk i need to set a date where ill fully let go





pianoboy123 said:


> how much time did you invest into listening to sublimnals


Way too much in 2019-2020 but now i listen overnight


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> Way too much in 2019-2020 but now i listen overnight


tbh it seems like puberty i will give it a try tho since i use my computer 24/7 hours


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

when the cope it literally too strong


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

Yeah


Preston said:


> Well I respect you for making this high effort post but I am still doubtful ngl


 i get it man i just use them when im not busy


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> tbh it seems like puberty i will give it a try tho since i use my computer 24/7 hours


Let me know how it goes


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

happybread said:


> I've been listening to foreskin restoration subliminals but havent notice a change, but have been listening to dick increase subliminals and my dick is harder and more veiny than before subs are legit you just gotta find the right sub makers and not the usual kpop obessessed becky sub maker


The kpop subs make the community a joke and i get why ppl make fun of it lol


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> Yeah
> 
> i get it man i just use them when im not busy


Which ones do u recommend? And do u just have to listen to it and forget about it?


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> Let me know how it goes


aight brah


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

Preston said:


> Which ones do u recommend? And do u just have to listen to it and forget about it?


I reccommend anything by vox or wabbajack subliminals because they are male focused 
Yeah just listen and forget about its what i do


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> I reccommend anything by vox or wabbajack subliminals because they are male focused
> Yeah just listen and forget about its what i do


Well if it's tjat straight forward I'm willing to give it a shot


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 13, 2021)

Preston said:


> Well if it's tjat straight forward I'm willing to give it a shot


jfl also try mewing then


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

Preston said:


> Well if it's tjat straight forward I'm willing to give it a shot


Yeah its so low effort idk why ppl overcomplicate i couldve just said forget and listen but no one wouldve cared then


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Aug 13, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> jfl also try mewing then


Mewing helped me breathe better ngl been doing it for a few months


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 13, 2021)

werto40 said:


> Mewing helped me breathe better ngl been doing it for a few months






these were my results same body weight andbody fat ill give it a try tho these subliminal


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 13, 2021)

Subliminals work but I think it works by manifestation
Like if you imagine how you’re face would look like after gym maxxing it would end up looking like that after you lose weight
The Bible says “the tongue has the power of life and death”
Meaning if you say you want to die a lot sooner or later you will actually die
Or if you say you are ugly you will actually end up ugly
The stuff you speak out loud has more power than you think


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 13, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> Subliminals work but I think it works by manifestation
> Like if you imagine how you’re face would look like after gym maxxing it would end up looking like that after you lose weight
> The Bible says “the tongue has the power of life and death”
> Meaning if you say you want to die a lot sooner or later you will actually die
> ...


fuck idk if thats true but if it is fucking hell


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 13, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Your mental probably will never maxxed if you believe in subliminal, it's easy, if it's actually work it would be main stream already.  Just use Leonardo DiCaprio face subliminal and the rock muscle subliminal. Fucking how retarded people is.



It is mainstream
Every subliminal vid has 1 million views MINIMUM


----------



## Beanermaxxer (Aug 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Why is this forum infested with copers all of a sudden?


----------



## AtlasTH (Aug 13, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> It is mainstream
> Every subliminal vid has 1 million views MINIMUM


????????? 
You think something that can change face will have 1 million view


----------



## Lawton88 (Aug 23, 2021)

Have subliminals been proven to grow hair back on bald heads?


----------



## Pretty (Aug 24, 2021)

I used them a while ago 

The ones that worked quick for me we’re Eye lightening, Jaw, Hair and Money subliminals


----------



## winkk (Oct 4, 2021)

can you give the link of the subnuimls you used?


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Oct 5, 2021)

winkk said:


> can you give the link of the subnuimls you used?


Just use wabbajack’s newest audios and then vox progresus’ mindset subs and youll be fine
Vox masculus’ body subs work well too
Ulas is mogger for hormone shit


----------

